# שׁוּם דָּבָר



## nili95

How should one translate "He did not say a thing."

לֹא אָמַר שׂוּם דָּבָר​
or

לֹא אָמַר דָּבָר​
Is there any difference between "he did not say a thing" and "he did not say anything"?

Thank you.


----------



## ystab

I don't see any difference in meaning, only in style.


----------



## utopia

here is what the Hebrew Academy had to say about these words:



> *כלום ושום דבר*
> המילה *כלום* והצירוף *שום דבר* מציינים בתודעתנו 'אַיִן' ו'אפס'. לפיכך יש התוהים אם בניסוחים כגון 'לא אכלתי כלום', 'לא ביקשנו שום דבר' אין שלילה כפולה ומיותרת.
> 
> למעשה גם *כלום* וגם *שום דבר* – שאותם ירשנו מלשון חז"ל – אין בהם שלילה כלל.*כלום* פירושו 'דבר מה', 'משהו מזערי' (something ,anything). על גיזרונה של המילה הועלו השערות שונות. למשל יש הסוברים שמדובר בגלגול של הצירוף 'כָּל מְאוּם' או של הצירוף 'כָּל מָה' (בציבור מהלך פה ושם ההסבר כי 'לום' פירושו גרעין של זית, אך הסבר זה משולל כל יסוד והמילה המשוערת 'לום' אינה ידועה ואינה מתועדת). יש הדוחים את כל ההשערות שניתנו עד כה, וגיזרונה של *כלום* נותר אפוא עלום.
> 
> המילה *שום* שבצירוף *שום דבר* היא למעשה צורה אחרת של המילה *שֵׁם*. היא מוכרת בימינו גםבצירופים *על שום*,* בשום אופן* ובמילת הסיבה *משום* (אבל לתכלית: לְשֵׁם). הצורה *שום* משמשת בספרות חז"ל בהשפעת הארמית, וייתכן שהמעבר מן התנועהe (שֵׁם) לתנועה u (שׁוּם) נובע גם מהידמות לעיצור השפתי מ"ם(בדומה להידמות שחלה בתנועת ו' החיבור לפני מ"ם: *וּ*מתוק במקום *וְ*מתוק). בצירופים דוגמת *שום דבר*, *שום אדם* המילה *שום* (=שֵׁם) משמשת במשמעות 'כלשהו', 'איזשהו'. וכפי שמסביר בן־יהודה במילונו: "שום איש – כל מה שנקרא בשם איש, כל סוג איש".
> 
> אם כן כלום ושום דבר מציינים משהו קטן. לפיכך 'לא ביקשנו שום דבר' פירושו 'לא ביקשנו דבר כלשהו', 'לא ביקשנו אפילו משהו'. כך גם 'לא אכלתי כלום' פירושו 'לא אכלתי משהו', 'לא אכלתי אפילו משהו קטן'. משפט זה מקביל במבנהו למשפט באנגלית I *didn't *eat anything, ולא למשפט I ate *nothing* (שבו אין צורך בשלילת הפועל).
> 
> כבר בספרות חז"ל המילה *כלום* וצירופים דוגמת *שום דבר *משמשים בעיקר בהקשרים שיש בהם שלילה. למשל: "ש *לא* חיסר בעולמו *כלום*" (ברכת האילנות), "*אין* בכך*כלום*" (משנה דמאי א, ד), "ו*אין* מכיר *שום אדם*" (תוספתא דמאי ה, ד), "ש*לא* היה בהם *שום דופי*" (בבלי שבת קמו ע"א). עם זאת אפשר למצוא זעיר שם זעיר שם גם שימושים אחרים. למשל: "שמא עשה *כלום*" (משנה נזיר ה, ג), "הנהנה *כלום* מן העולם" (ירושלמי ברכות ו:א, ט ע"ד). בימינו המבנים החיוביים נדירים עוד יותר, וברגיל ביטויים אלו משמשים במבני שלילה בלבד.
> 
> השימוש הרווח בביטויים *כלום* ו*שום דבר* בהקשרים שליליים הוליד שימוש בהם לשלילה גם בהשמטת מילת השלילה: 'כלום', 'שום דבר' ואף 'שום כלום' במקום 'לא כלום' ו'לא שום דבר'. כך למשל בביטוי הרווח 'הכול או כלום' המשמש לצד 'הכול או לא כלום' באותה משמעות. השימוש בביטויים אלו לשלילה רווח בעיקר בדו־שיח במתן תשובה על שאלה, כגון 'מה אכלת? – שום דבר', 'מה עשיתם שם? – כלום' (ככלל תשובות בדו־שיח מנוסחות לעתים קרובות במבנים חסרים). אין פלא אפוא כי ביטויים אלו נתפסים בתודעתם של רבים כמציינים שלילה מיסודם.



If this post is against the rules, then I'll just refer you to the Hebrew Academy page:

כלום ושום דבר | האקדמיה ללשון העברית

(RTLP tags added by moderator to improve readability.)


----------



## hadronic

Maybe OP can't read those explanations?


----------



## utopia

The words כלום, שום דבר' used to denote positive propositions.

Because of negative contexts it became a negation form.

But it says in the Academy text I brought that it used to denote something like:

"I didn't eat anything", and not a sentence like "I ate nothing".

שום according to the Academy comes from שֵם, it seems that this word was used as "some (kind)", "any".


----------



## nili95

Thanks, folks.


----------



## sawyeric1

Can שום be used in positive contexts in today's Hebrew, or is it always only in negative ones?


----------



## shalom00

I have not seen or heard it used in a positive context.


----------



## utopia

let's see now:

תאכל שום דבר.

It has no sense in ordinary speech, but as a sarcastic answer to a complaint (like in: "I have nothing to eat", when there refrigerator is full) it is handy.

The sentence in which people would use שום is negative: אל תאכל שום דבר! אל תגיד שום דבר, לא מצאתי שום גרב...

By the way, שום  as a noun has the meaning of garlic.


----------



## Ali Smith

תאכל שום דבר

Doesn’t this mean “You will eat nothing” rather than “Eat nothing!”? I’m assuming it’s pronounced tokhal, not tukhal.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> תאכל שום דבר
> 
> Doesn’t this mean “You will eat nothing” rather than “Eat nothing!”? I’m assuming it’s pronounced tokhal, not tukhal.



Could mean either. In that particular context that utopia gave, it's used as an imperative.


----------

